
The Programmer’s Guide to Booking a Concert - sergiotapia
https://medium.com/@sinahab/the-programmers-guide-to-booking-a-concert-e048a580735f#.pn31387l0
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13224507](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13224507)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13221488](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13221488)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13221189](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13221189)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13220638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13220638)

not counting dupes already flagged down

